# What is UberX Saver?



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't see it listed as an option in the rider app when trying to order a ride


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it’s when you wait extra time for a driver, might not be in your area but somewhere else in your market or close by


----------

